# Trouble W/ age of empires 2 and vista 64 bit



## Toncold (May 31, 2009)

I'm having trouble with my Age of Empires Conqueror's Expansion. Everything has been loaded and installed, but when I try to play the games, it says "loading" then continues to a black screen. That is all that happens. The game is not running. Normally it would continue to the set-up screen for AOE to set up the game. I hit Ctrl/Alt/Del and then task manager and it says that the program is not responding. I'd like to get this game to work on my vista 64 bit laptop system Gateway MD 733.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Toncold, welcome to TSF.
I've had difficulty running AOE2 in Vista as well, I can't even recall if I managed to get it working.
Have you tried running the game in compatibility mode? Also try running the game as an Administrator by right clicking the icon and selecting 'Run as Administrator'.


----------



## Toncold (May 31, 2009)

Yes ive done both of those and it got me to this point. before that it would not even load. I down loaded a trial version of the game from microsoft's web site and it works fine but its only a trial version. also i have a desk top with vista and it works ok but it is a 32 bit sys.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried running it as XP Sp2 compatibility too?


----------



## Toncold (May 31, 2009)

Yep i've got it set in xp 2 now and it still does not work. Im frustrated because the trial version works from microsoft and ive tried several things that other people say has worked for them but most of them have desk tops.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you tried installing the 1.0c patch?
It's located *here*, under the downloads heading.


----------

